# Ruby's 1st attempt to hunt



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We took Ruby to a Vizsla meet up where they were doing hunt tests. She went out with her sister who has done this once before and did very well. Ruby (in the purple collar and usually trailing behind her sister) seemed a little interested but I think just enjoyed running around. The sisters look a lot a like so hard to keep track of who is who in the video. 

We have no intent for using Ruby to hunt or doing field trials and just wanted to see how she would do. We are just happy with her hunting butterflies in the backyard 

Click on image to see videos


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

It's so neat that you get to meet up with her sister! They are so cute, and they are clearly having a lot of fun... I believe I saw some evidence of the "zoomies" in the second video (butt tucked, huge burst of running energy). 

Willie is 4-1/2 and he stills gets the "zoomies". If it happens inside the house, the door better get opened fast, or he's going off like a rocket indoors! HA-Ha-ha!! Thanks for sharing the cute videos. ;D


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> It's so neat that you get to meet up with her sister! They are so cute, and they are clearly having a lot of fun... I believe I saw some evidence of the "zoomies" in the second video (butt tucked, huge burst of running energy).
> 
> Willie is 4-1/2 amd he stills gets the "zoomies". If it happens inside the house, the door better get opened fast, or he's going off like a rocket indoors! HA-Ha-ha!! Thanks for sharing the cute videos. ;D


You mean I have 4+ years of zoomies.  Ruby just turned 9 months on Saturday. It cracks me up when she does this.


----------



## leahca (Aug 2, 2011)

what fun videos! thanks for sharing.....


----------

